# Blades won't engage, simplicity regent 14



## chrismak

Hey everyone,
I am a new member and recently purchased a simplicity 14hp briggs and stratton hydro.
I have a little over half an acre and had a walk behind ex-mark with kawasaki that had seen better days. the deck was getting rusted and it needed bearings on main deck.

Anyways I got this ride on and I heard good things about simplicity. I knew nothing about the different models etc but it looks just like this one pictured half way down this thrad.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f138/simplicity-regent-question-7059/

The guy I bought it off seemed genuine enough and said it needed a battery. I put a jump on it and it started right up. When engaging the blades the motor would cut out. he said the battery was completely shot. I left the jumpers on for a few minutes and the put the seat down and it engaged fine. 
Later that day I did the same thing on my lawn and it mowed fine. That was last week.
Today I installed a new battery and was getting my son onboard. ( he is 18 )
It started fine and after showing him how it works he took off. After just two passes the blades dis-engaged and wouldn't work anymore.

I took the deck off as well as the rear end. Cleaned the switches with dry wire spray. Took off the seat and removed the seat shutoff switch.
The motor runs strong and transmission seems fine. Now if I can get the blades to engage. I read it could be a faulty safety switch but as soon as I get off seat it cuts out. 
Anyone have similar issues with this model.

Here is the model # well serial # 51048
MFG # 1692354

Simplicity Regent Hydro 14 B&S motor.

Chris


I found a link with the electrical diagram. http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=simplicity&mn=1692601+-+Regent%2C+14HP+Hydro&dn=19221

25 is the switch for clutch if thats the issue.


----------



## CRussell

Chris,
Check the connections at the electric clutch. I did not see a safety switch just for the mower deck. The diagram lick that you have is a parts diagram, but you can get an idea from it. Use a voltmeter and check for power at the switch, make sure you have something heavy on the seat to trigger the seat safety switch. If you have power going in and out at the switch move on to the clutch. Hope this helps.
 Chris R.


----------



## Stax

CRussell said:


> Chris,
> Check the connections at the electric clutch. I did not see a safety switch just for the mower deck. The diagram lick that you have is a parts diagram, but you can get an idea from it. Use a voltmeter and check for power at the switch, make sure you have something heavy on the seat to trigger the seat safety switch. If you have power going in and out at the switch move on to the clutch. Hope this helps.
> Chris R.


Hi all, I had this problem with my Simplicity Regent where the mower deck wouldn’t engage. My wife happened to notice that the wires going to the headlight, under the hood, was damage from the hood closing on it. I cleaned it up and electrical taped it and now it works. Check that.


----------

